# Throttle Body Cleaning



## vw_passatB5_chris (Jul 21, 2008)

So I have a V6 B5 and was just curious of the easiest way to clean the throttle body as it seems to be BEHIND the engine almost pressed up against a body wall. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Throttle Body Cleaning (vw_passatB5_chris)*

I cleaned mine while I had TB loose (didn't disconnect hoses or anything, just took it loose from intake..only a couple of allen screws to do that) to change my PCV hose...something you should consider if you have 50K miles or more..the PCV system on this car clogs ez and causes oil leaks from valve covers and cam adjuster seals/gaskets...There is a short PCV hose that connects from the big hose set up on top of engine to crankcase breather outlet under the TB. All three PCV parts arre about $125 or so: Large hose set up that runs across top of engine to right valve cover, small hose just discussed, and the "suction pump" a y shaped plastic valve that regulates vaccum in the system. If you decide to do PCV system replacement, buy 2 meters of that 3mm vaccum hose and replace all the little hoses up there at the vaccum solenoid board on top of engine..one of mine leaked and caused CEL for AIR system low flow..no vaccum to Kombi valves...these hoses see a ton of engine heat and are cloth covered so cracks hide..ez to replace..just do em one at a time so you get routes correct! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_passatB5_chris (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Throttle Body Cleaning (spitpilot)*

Alright so I have effectively and efficiently cleaned the dam throttle body which was decently dirty for the condition the amazing condition that the rest of the engine is in... only problem is that now im getting WORSE fuel economy then from before the cleaning and im still knocking (although slightly but noticeable) at idle. Everything was done properly and reinstalled properly to my recollection. Any idea what could be casuing this 3L/100km decrease in fuel economy and why its still knocking slightly at idle?


----------

